# Dogs - can they eat bones safely?



## _Libby_ (27 May 2008)

I have a lhasa apso and was considering giving her a bone. I have read alot of literature on the subject and while some vets deem them dangerous other say they are an essential part of a dogs diet, and if fed raw their should be little risk of them splintering.

Do many of you feed bones? And if so which ones to which size of dogs?

To my mind this is the type of thing they would have eaten years ago before humans came along and gave them dog food but i dont want my dog to be injured.


----------



## Foxyfilly (27 May 2008)

Hi, both mine eat bones on a regular basis. Chicken wings are their absolute favourite and have these for brekkie both days.
Even my 15 year old cat has one although I have to bash it for her first


----------



## GinaGem (27 May 2008)

Yep our lurchers have raw bones - mainly chicken ones


----------



## GinaB (27 May 2008)

My labs get HUGE big bones every now and again. They're always raw.


----------



## djlynwood (27 May 2008)

Yep, my guy is fed a raw diet and gets bones everyday. He has anything from chicken wings, chicken backs, pork ribs, lamb ribs, lamb leg/shoulder bones and turkey necks. Although he will eat beef bones, I no longer feed these as they can be quite hard and can break teeth but I know some people feed them as recreational bones.

A word of warning-  Do not feed any cooked bones at all, even the cheap parma ham bones you can get from pet shops. Cooked bones become very brittle and this is what is dangerous for dogs as they splinter.

I defo think you should give it a go, chicken wings are a great starting point. Your dog will love you for it


----------



## echodomino (27 May 2008)

Raw bones yes. That said ours have had cooked big bones but never cooked chicken ones, though they're quick to raid the bin and despatch the evidence lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The way I see it is they'd eat raw bones in the wild


----------



## heidi123 (28 May 2008)

Not been one to feed bones, but my lab does love them when he has got his hands on them 
	
	
		
		
	


	





But after reading this I might just give it a try 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## becca114 (28 May 2008)

I too have a lhasa apso. She is fed raw and has bones regularly, usually chicken wings, chicken thighs and rib(think they are rib) bones from the butchers. As long as the bones are not too big or hard then I wouldn't worry. My lhasa loves her bones and will chew them for hours.


----------



## sloulou (28 May 2008)

My lab gets all sorts of bones  
	
	
		
		
	


	





All raw... including:
Chicken Wings/ Drumsticks/ Necks
Pork Ribs/ leg bones
Lamb Bones (ribs, spine, leg bones etc.)
Beef Bones (Huge marrow bones for teeth cleaning)
Goat bones (lots of goat sold near us)

Also rabbits/ duck in various states  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Size of dog doesn't matter - even little dogs enjoy gnawing on huge bones.  

Things to note - marrow bones and sometimes others can sometimes upset their tummies the first time they have them - this is ok - the gut flora just have to get used to it.  Stick with it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




   You might want to hold the chicken wing whilst they chew it the first time - so they get the idea to chew... although you will be surprised at how fast they are eaten!  Some dogs don't tolerate beef bones so well - mine is fine tho.

My dog loves them


----------



## minerva (28 May 2008)

OK, how about cooked ones?? are they really bad for them? Min would do anything for the bone from our lamb chops, and will sit and watch the oven if there is a leg of lamb in there, she is a staffi and can crunch up most things but i just dont know if they are safe!! she has had them and survived but i dont want to hurt her


----------



## GinaGem (28 May 2008)

I personally wouldn't feed any cooked ones, it's just too risky.  You can make stocks though with leftover bones which are good as a base for stews.  Our dogs love a bit of stew occasionally.


----------



## prose (28 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
OK, how about cooked ones?? are they really bad for them? Min would do anything for the bone from our lamb chops, and will sit and watch the oven if there is a leg of lamb in there, she is a staffi and can crunch up most things but i just dont know if they are safe!! she has had them and survived but i dont want to hurt her 

[/ QUOTE ]

I feed Stella a certain brand of smoked beef bone. They're the only variety I have found that don't splinter or break. She pretty much eats the coating and a thin layer of bone--for dental health--and then I throw it away.

She also gets raw venison patties (which include ground-up bone) and there have been no adverse effects on those.


----------



## wizzi901 (29 May 2008)

our 7month old lab pup has bones from butchers, big joint bones, which i cook for half an hour then he munges on them for hours, they do get smaller but no ill effects as yet....


----------



## SunshineTallulah (29 May 2008)

RAW bones only, never feed anything cooked - never feed cooked chicken bones, they can splinter.

Raw bones are pliable esp poultry, so are good to start with.

My dog loves her raw diet.

Her ancestors ate a raw diet, they certainly did not stick it on the BBq first!!


----------



## haycroft (30 May 2008)

my two are on raw and bones and they love raw rabbit which is really good for them...try your local butchers they'l be glad to get of the bones...ribs,chicken wing, breast of lamb,tukey necks,mince and if want something to add for condition 'keepers mix' which is highly recommended


----------

